# Happy Birthday, Nick.Shu!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday and many more! :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Heya Nick,

Happy birthday.

No shrimp and barbi jokes mate.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, Happy Bithday Nick.....

Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy, Happy Birthday my friend!
always a cake waiting for you here.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A down under Birthday! Speaking of which, you really need to show yourself around here more often! Many happy returns mate!!!:chef:


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heh, thanks guys, cape definately no barbie jokes cause the ex took it with her.

I know i should show up a little more often, but i have been quite busy, running 1 kitchen and helping in another 2. I also got posted out of town for 10months in a 4.5 star hotel.

Such is the lot of an short term labour agency chef in a workplace environment going through a extreme skills shortage. In fact i just finished working a 72 day stretch and possibly about to go into another.

But i digress once again. Anyway cheers and thanks cape, chrose, cake, mezzaluna and panini. Keep up the support guys.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nick_shu, I hope you took some time for yourslef. Sounds like you deserve it! And with so little spare time, what would you do with a barbie anyway?:lol:


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

put it this way momoreg, during my stay in the hotel in canberra, i was caught by the hotel gm a many times using the $70,000 combi to make toasted ham and cheese sandwiches after a night at the bar. Meh, its there, can use!.


----------

